# terminal continue to display messages after login prompt



## artu (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi all, after completion of installation FreeBSD 8.0 amd64 version, terminal displays messages in wrong order. it continues on put several messages after print "login:" text. so it displays like that:

```
login: ugen5.3: <Broadcom Corp> at usbus5
ugen5.4: <Broadcom Corp> at usbus5
ukbd0: <Broadcom Corp product 0x4502, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 4> on usbus 5
kbd2 at ukbd0
ugen5.5: <Broadcom Corp> at usbus5
ums1: <Broadcom Corp product 0x4503, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr5> on usbus 5
ums1: 3 buttons and [XY] coordinates ID=2
```
my rc.conf:

```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"
ifconfig_msk0="DHCP"
```
its rather annoying. Is there any way to set print order, module loading order or other advice to solve this issue?


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 30, 2010)

Hmm, the problem is that these messages do actually get written to the console *after* the login is displayed. There may be a way to turn these off (dmesg I think) but the best way is to switch to a terminal that does not display them (ctrl-alt-F2) for example.

The reason why I do not turn them off is that they display useful information about plugged in devices such as my usb stick.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 30, 2010)

Not sure about these messages, they look like kernel messages, but you can turn off logging to the console completely by editing /etc/syslog.conf. 
Remark the line that logs to /dev/console and restart syslogd.


----------

